# Belt buckle thread



## IRISH (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi all,  goldfields buckle are one of my favorite dug "things" they where only used for a short time,  they started in 1845 hit there peak popularity in the 1850s and went out of  fashion by the 1870s.  I don't know if buckles fit with the name of this forum as most of the time I'm metal detecting I'm hopeing to find one of these [] .
 Below is a photo of one of my buckles,  if you have any goldfields, CW etc. buckles  post a photo here [] .


----------



## Kim (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi Irish
 Below are some of the buckles found over the years detecting.  It is interesting how they loved their cricket.  Your buckle is the fourth variation of cricket buckles I've seen.  We are always finding different bits'n'pieces and I enjoy finding them as much as do the gold. 
 Regards
 kim


----------



## Kim (Apr 3, 2004)

I guess we are not very good at displaying our bottles nor our other findings.  I noticed your buckle is very clean and well presented, hmmm! I will have to get my act together, lol.
 This photo is not very clear.


----------

